# para la que me he estado preparado desde hace mucho tiempo



## FireRaptor

¿Qué tal?

Dieses Mal bin ich mit einer anderen Frage gekommen, damit mein Deutsch jedes Mal besser wird. Meine Frage ist über die Verwendung dieser Relativpronomen.

Der Satz ist:

"Se puede decir que estudiar en esta universidad es una meta para la que me he estado preparado desde hace mucho tiempo"

Und mein Verusch wäre:

Man kann sagen, dass in dieser Universitär zu studieren ein Ziel ist, *auf das* ich mich vor langer Zeit vorbereitet habe.

Ich danke euch alle i Voraus.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Fire,

habría que retocar primero la frase española (va sin comas, la segunda es un error grave). 

Si se trata de una carta de presentación para una universidad (¿contexto?) no usaría formas coloquiales como "man kann sagen", puesto que no "se dice": en estos casos (por ejemplo Bewerbungsschreiben), el autor debe afirmar algo _konkret _sobre algo ante alguien bien determinado (el destinatario). 

Podría escribirse:

Ich _denke_ mit diesem Studium an der Universität xxxx ein Ziel zu erreichen, auf das ich mich sehr intensiv* vorbereitet habe.


*vor _lange*r* _Zeit pero no queda muy bien (si alguien se prepara "vor *langer *Zeit", entonces no se prepara realmente).


----------



## Tonerl

Otra posibilidad, para dar esta frase un toque más alemán:

Ich* hoffe, *mit einem Studium an dieser (Ihrer) Universität ein Ziel zu erreichen, auf das ich mich sehr lange und intensiv vorbereitet habe.

Saludos


----------



## nievedemango

Tienes razón, Geviert, _*vor* langer Zeit_ no se puede decir en este caso. 
Pero se podría decir: _*seit*_ _langer Zeit_ o *seit langem* o simplemente (sehr)*lange* (como dice Tonerl)


----------



## FireRaptor

Hola, y gracias por sus respuestas, pero:



Geviert said:


> *Ich denke mit diesem Studium an der Universität xxxx ein Ziel zu erreichen*, auf das ich mich sehr intensiv* vorbereitet habe.



No entiendo el significado literal de esta frase. Te agradecería que me lo aclararas, o no entiendo qué estructura gramatical se usa. 

Por lo menos si yo la hubiera leído habría dicho que falta algo, pero viendo que dos personas la utilizan de igual forma, no queda dudas de que es correcta.


----------



## Geviert

Se trata de una _Infinitivkonstruktion _introducida por *zu*. Ejemplos:

Ihm wurde befohlen, sofort zu kommen.
Der Versuch, durch den Fluss zu schwimmen, scheiterte.
Ich denke, / ich hoffe, das Ziel zu erreichen (pienso, espero alcanzar). 

En español son proposiciones finales. Como sabrás, también hay _um... zu _(imagino que habrás pensado en esta incompleta),_ ohne...zu, anstatt... zu._ Hay que tener cuidado con los verbos para formar este tipo de Infinitivkonstruktionen: _brauchen _por ejemplo, acepta con y sin _zu_; liegen, stehen, wohnen con el auxiliar haben no llevan zu (wir haben unseren Kumpel bei uns zu wohnen).


----------



## FireRaptor

Ok, yo ya sabía lo del Infinitiv con zu, sin embargo:



Geviert said:


> Ich denke, / ich hoffe, das Ziel zu erreichen (pienso, espero alcanzar).



¿Eso significa que en la oración que me sugeriste inicialmente falta una coma "," ?, eso es lo que yo pensaba que faltaba. Ahora que lo veo así, si entiendo....

*Ich denke, mit diesem Studium an der Universität xxxx ein Ziel zu erreichen, auf das ich mich sehr intensiv* vorbereitet habe.*


----------

